# rückschlag für aion?



## hoschy de-luxe (21. August 2009)

grade wurde der trailer für das 3. WoW addon veröfentlicht in wiefern würd das aion zurückschlagen da viele ex wowler nach aion weckseln,werden die es sich nochmal überlegen,was meint ihr?


----------



## Balaneth (21. August 2009)

3tes Addon von was ?


----------



## Gloird (21. August 2009)

Also, ich hoffe das die WoW'ler bei ihren Spiel bleiben 
hoffe das ihnen das Addon gefällt.

Ich dagegen bin immer noch Aion-Bessesen.

und tut mir leid nicht jeder WoW'ler ist ein roxxor oder kiddie 
nur leider sieht man sie zu häufig ist eben ein Klische.


----------



## Tarida (21. August 2009)

1. Das heißt nicht "Zurückschlag", sondern "Rückschlag"...

2. Das kommt doch ganz drauf an, wie Aion wird und wie diese Erweiterung wird, oder? Ich meine, beides wurde noch nicht released. Somit haben wir keine Ahnung was uns genau erwartet, wie es gelingen wird.

Tante Edith meint, ich war wohl etwas zu langsam mit meiner Verbesserung. Mein Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (21. August 2009)

Naja werde beides spielen von daher.


----------



## Rayon (21. August 2009)

Relativ egal. Wer zurück geht, soll halt zurückgehen. (:


----------



## Syniera (21. August 2009)

Ich hab irgendwann vor Ulduar mit WoW aufgehört und bereue es keineswegs. Hoffe, dass meinen alten Gildies das neue Azeroth gefällt, aber das war es auch schon.
Es gab Gründe, mit dem Spiel abzuschliessen und da stimmt mich irgendein neues Add- on bestimmt nicht um. Nur meine Ansicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (21. August 2009)

Woot, da ist ein Trailer rausgekommen? Ahja und in China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein mal im ernst, was die da geschrieben haben hört sich vom Storytechnischen super an. Als jemand der die Vanilla Zeiten geliebt hat wird wohl kein Weg an diesen Addon vorbeigehen. Allerdings hat sich auch Northend super angehört und wenn wir ehrlich sind ist es dennoch ziemlich geflopt. Ausserdem wird das Addon wohl kaum vor 2010 rauskommen. Vondaher wird es kein Rückschlag sein.


----------



## Rayon (21. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> in China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du weißt, mit sowas spaßt man nicht! Goblins gabs schon in Warhammer, genau wie Gildenlevelsystem und was da noch so alles kommt. Aber hey, immerhin arbeiten sie alte Gebiete auf - spart Arbeit sich was neues auszudenken. *g*


----------



## Tarida (21. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ausserdem wird das Addon wohl kaum vor 2010 rauskommen.



Hm, haben die nicht mal behauptet, pro Jahr ein Addon zu bringen? Andererseits haben wir schon August, nunja, würde wohl sehr knapp werden.


----------



## RomanGV1 (21. August 2009)

Nach dem was ich sehen konnte..
Ist bei unseren Ex wow´lern die kinnlade runter gerutscht ohne ende...
Und die haben schluss gemacht vor BC.

Das könnte den neuen MMO´s massiven einbruch verschaffen...

Schon alein das Gilden sys aus WAR ist der hammer.(ist besser sogar in wow dann)....
Das ist sooo heftig..

Habt ihr die show gesehen?!?!?!?
Sowas krasses hat noch keiner gesehen...

übelst geil....

Ich zocke dann AION und WOW^^
Geht nicht anders.. das sind die geilsten games halt.


----------



## Balaneth (21. August 2009)

Hab mir den Trailer gerade angeschaut, um ehrlich zu sein wirkt das eher wie ein verspäteter Aprilscherz von Blizzard. Goblins und Worgen + überarbeitete Classic Gebiete mit hunderten neuen Quests  + Classic Instanzen für 80 + Todesschwinge ... ich weiß nicht ob ich da lachen oder heulen soll. Das ist nichteinmal Ansatzweise inspirierend genug um mich zum Kauf dieses Addons zu bewegen.
Vorallem sprach der Erzähler von "Während der Krieg in Nordend gegen Arthas andauert..." wollen die das Addon rausbringen bevor sie per Patch Arthas zum Abschuss freigeben ?


----------



## __Bacardii__ (21. August 2009)

denen fällt doch echt nix mehr ein DM hero? gehts noch? darüber haben wir früher witze gerissen ^^ 

neue klassenkombi > total schlecht 
und mir gefällt azeroth so wie es jz is... da muss nich deathwing alles put machen so das classic total weg is ^^


----------



## Tamîkus (21. August 2009)

wen ich scho net früher aufgehört hätte hätt ich das heut gemacht für mich istes ein witz was blizzard mit dem game anstelle tauzren palas goblins werhwölfe ne auf sowas hab ich kb ich bleib bei aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (21. August 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> denen fällt doch echt nix mehr ein DM hero? gehts noch? darüber haben wir früher witze gerissen ^^
> 
> neue klassenkombi > total schlecht
> und mir gefällt azeroth so wie es jz is... da muss nich deathwing alles put machen so das classic total weg is ^^


ach was mein freund und ich aber supper finden ist das Burg Schattenfang wieder mit dabei ist denn das ist bis heute unsere lieblings ini.

schön eine burg mit einem bösen zauberer genau das was ich von einem mmo erwarte.


----------



## Norjena (21. August 2009)

Cataclysm ist doch sowieso die Ultimative Verarschung, nach und nach kommen alle alten Instanzen (HdW zb soll sogar ein RAID werden)...die Karte wird sich verändern, aber im Grunde ist es einfacher eine bestehende Karte zu verändern als eine komplett neue zu erstellen...das wird das neuste Lowbugdet Addon!

Der Witz daran ist, die Leute finden es sogar noch gut....ok was solls, Aion wird genug Spieler finden, von daher ist es mir egal ob es 5, 10 oder 25 deutsche Server werden. Mit Guild Wars 2 oder SW:TOR spring ich eh wieder ab, auf die Spiele warte ich schon seid die angekündigt wurden (da wusste ich von Aion noch nix).


----------



## Freewalker (21. August 2009)

A Holy Cow! ^^ Tauren Paladine omg...  Naja ich denke ich werd reinschauen ins AddOn.  Ich denke sich da jetzt verrückt zu machen wie es nu wird lohnt nicht. Es wird noch n weilchen dauern und Nc Soft wird auch noch so einiges aus der Schublade Zaubern in der Zeit. Die Zeit wirds zeigen.


----------



## Oglokk (21. August 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> grade wurde der trailer für das 3. WoW addon veröfentlicht in wiefern würd das aion zurückschlagen da viele ex wowler nach aion weckseln,werden die es sich nochmal überlegen,was meint ihr?





Mehr was? Mehr vom gleichen wie schon seit BC Addon? Noch mehr langeweile also?
Hmm nee danke interessiert mich nicht im geringsten.Blizzard hat und damals (hoffe
einige erinnern sich noch dran) versprochen uns jedes Jahr ein AddOn zu geben.Hmm
5 Jahre Game und zwei lausige Addons mit wenn man es richtig nimmt selbem Inhalt?
Nichtmal die Grafik hat sich im wesentlichen verändert.


Nee Du mal keine Angst.Wer ein richtiger MMORPGler ist und nicht erst seit den letzten Gammel Games wie AoC,Horizons oder auch WoW spielt wird wenn er AION ein wenig gespielt hat lieben.Die Leute die weiterhin alles in den Po geschoben wollen haben sollen sich weiter in den Blizz Foren ausheulen damit auch das letzte bischen anstrengung um irgendein teil zu bekommen auch noch genommen wird. ^^

WoW ist mittlerweile für mich nichts mehr als Die Sims. Schaut Euch die Community doch an.
Nee lieber ne kleinere Community da gibt es dann wenigstens auch Zusammenhalt was bei WoW heutzutage nicht mehr kennen.


----------



## Greg09 (21. August 2009)

Das Addon wird der hammer...
aber aion ist auch ganz schön.... wollte es eigentlich anfangen,aber dann kam die Blizzcon 2009
mit dem geilem Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (21. August 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Nichtmal die Grafik hat sich im wesentlichen verändert.



Die Grafik kann man nicht einfach ändern, wenn die Engine nicht mehr hergibt, dann gibt sie nicht mehr her. Und eine andere ist nicht einfach mal so einbaubar...


----------



## Perdoth (21. August 2009)

Definitiv hat Blizzard einen draufgelegt , mussten sie auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (21. August 2009)

Perdoth schrieb:


> Definitiv hat Blizzard einen draufgelegt , mussten sie auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noch mehr alter Brei frisch aufgewärmt und in buntem Parpier mit Schlaufe verpackt? Und ihr freut euch alle?


----------



## The Future (21. August 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Mehr was? Mehr vom gleichen wie schon seit BC Addon? Noch mehr langeweile also?
> Hmm nee danke interessiert mich nicht im geringsten.Blizzard hat und damals (hoffe
> einige erinnern sich noch dran) versprochen uns jedes Jahr ein AddOn zu geben.Hmm
> 5 Jahre Game und zwei lausige Addons mit wenn man es richtig nimmt selbem Inhalt?
> ...


ach was die sims sind schwerer da musst du aufpassen das du nicht zuspät zur Arbeit kommst wenn du in wow mal einen fehler machst ist das nicht so schlimm dein ÄPÄXX bekommst trotzdem [ in die sims bekommst das geld dann nicht ].


----------



## Deadwool (21. August 2009)

Das WoW Addon kommt frühestens Ende 2010. Bis dahin hat sich AION etabliert, wenn NC Soft es nicht verpatzt. Ich denke der Release Termin für ein neues Spiel könnte kaum besser sein.


----------



## Superiorx (21. August 2009)

Also bis das neue WoW Addon rauskommt dauerts noch ne ganze Weile würde ich sagen und bis es nicht da ist denke ich werden wohl nicht alle WoWler die jetz Aion spielen wollten zurück zu WoW gehen. Denn wenn es bis 2010 rauskommt gibts ja immer noch ne Lücke die gefüllt werden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich werd das neue WoW Addon aufjedenfall mal antesten wenn es dann draussen ist. Aber vielleicht wird es ja genau so ne Enttäuschung wie Wotlk man wird sehn ;P

Aber ein Rückschlag für Aion wird es denke ich keinesfalls.


----------



## Havamal (21. August 2009)

Nichts was WOW noch machen könnte, würde mich zurück in Spiel bringen, da ich von der Grundemechanik des Gameplays genug habe!Was auch der Grund meiner MMO Abstinenz ist, da die Mechanik fast allen MMO zugrunde liegt, selbst Aion, da hoffe ich nur das es genug andere Sachen besser macht um mich doch wieder zu fesseln!


----------



## Aldaria (21. August 2009)

Ich gehöre auch zum Urgestein von WoW, war schon seit Klassic dabei, aber mal ehrlich, dass Addon reizt mich irgendwie nicht. Ich weis auch nicht warum, ist aber so. Ich hab mit Patch 3.2 definitiv aufgehört.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (21. August 2009)

Nein die Nachtelfen können jetzt Magier werden.

das letzte bisschen rp ist zerstört.

haben ja nur laut geschichte mit magie 80% der WoW welt zerstört klar geben wir  denen wieder magier die 20% schaffen die auch noch ist doch ein klacks.


----------



## Betoni (21. August 2009)

was mit WoW passiert ist mir sowas von egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich habe mich entschieden WoW den rücken zu kehren und daran wird sich auch nix ändern ,egal was kommt 
ich meine wer sich entscheidet mit einem game aufzuhören und dan doch weiter macht nur weil ein neues addon kommt ...naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist wie mit dem rauchen , man weiss es macht krank aber raucht immer weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (21. August 2009)

Ich glaube ich bin der einzige WoW Spieler auf dieser Welt der durch den Trailer eher zu Aion (btw. einem anderen MMORPG) geneigt ist, als zum neuen Addon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syniera (21. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> um mich doch wieder zu fesseln!


 Und um genau das geht es ja im eigentlichen Sinne. Bei dem einen mag es WoW bleiben, bei dem anderen wird was neues.  NC Soft wird schon nicht die Server wieder runter fahren müssen, nur weil Blizz was Neues rausbringt. Teilweise erscheinen die Thread ja so, als müssten sich alle für ein Spiel entscheiden und das mit den wenigsten Stimmen wird abgeschafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aion kommt bei vielen Leuten gut an und das ist die Hauptsache. Will endlich mal wieder ein neues Spiel zocken, dem ich mich widmen kann, da ist mir das Theater von Blizz ehrlich gesagt schnuppe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balaneth (21. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> Nein die Nachtelfen können jetzt Magier werden.
> 
> das letzte bisschen rp ist zerstört.
> 
> haben ja nur laut geschichte mit magie 80% der WoW welt zerstört klar geben wir  denen wieder magier die 20% schaffen die auch noch ist doch ein klacks.


Nicht zu vergessen Tauren Paladine ... MOoohhH
"rückschlag für aion?" nein ! Rückschlag für Blizzard...



Düstermond schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bin der einzige WoW Spieler auf dieser Welt der durch den Trailer eher zu Aion (btw. einem anderen MMORPG) geneigt ist, als zum neuen Addon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, ich empfinde ebenso, damit sind wir schon zwei.


----------



## The Future (21. August 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bin der einzige WoW Spieler auf dieser Welt der durch den Trailer eher zu Aion (btw. einem anderen MMORPG) geneigt ist, als zum neuen Addon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht wirklich wenn ich lese Nachtelfen magier dann kommt mir die kotze fast hoch.


----------



## The Future (21. August 2009)

Balaneth schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen Tauren Paladine ... MOoohhH
> "rückschlag für aion?" nein ! Rückschlag für Blizzard...
> 
> 
> ...


vieleicht haben sie sonnen durchflutetes graß gefressen und können deshalb das licht spüren [ ja nicht wiese sondern graß ist schon richtig so ]


----------



## Norjena (21. August 2009)

Naja, warten wie 2 Wochen und ein paar News ab, dann beginnen die ersten Heuler zu heulen, und damit kommt wieder die große Heulwelle. In 2 Monaten wird das Addon in Grund und Boden geflamet. (Sobald es da ist, loben es aber wieder alle weil sie wieder was zum zocken haben, nachdem die ersten lvl 85 wurden gehts Geflame wieder los)....


----------



## Syniera (21. August 2009)

So sieht es aus ^^


----------



## Tarida (21. August 2009)

Eigentlich wäre jetzt Zeit für ne Umfrage. Nur so als Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es würde mich sehr interessieren, was die Leute denken, die nicht hier schreiben.


----------



## Neother (21. August 2009)

Okay Blizz hat zugeschlagen war aber klar.. 
Ich war heute auf der GamesCom und es hat sich nur bestätigt, dass Aion auch ein Hammer spiel wird, ich habe mir auch gleich eines vorbestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich freue mich schon sehr darauf und daran wird sich auch erst mal nix ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (21. August 2009)

Gloird schrieb:


> Also, ich hoffe das die WoW'ler bei ihren Spiel bleiben
> hoffe das ihnen das Addon gefällt.
> 
> Ich dagegen bin immer noch Aion-Bessesen.
> ...




Wenn 10% alle Spieler eines Spiels roxxor kiddys sind, dann sind das bei Aion vllt 3 tausend, bei WoW sind es mehr als 1 Mio, folglich denkt man es gibt viel mehr aber das stimmt nicht


----------



## psyger (21. August 2009)

vor 1jahr hätte ich mich jetzt gefreut aber seit ich aion angezockt habe kommt mir bei dem video keine begeisterung auf... 

blizzard ist schon ne gute firma wenn es darum geht ne große show zu machen... mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Stancer (21. August 2009)

Naja wer halt wechseln will solls halt tun. Aion wird durch das WoW Addon genau so wenig sterben wie WoW durch Aion !

Das die Server dann plötzlich leer sind dürfte auch nicht zutreffen. Als Lichking raus kam war in WAR z.b. genau so viel los wie an jedem Tag. Mich interessiert das WoW Addon jedenfalls nicht. Hab WoW 3 Monate zu Release gespielt und die haben mir auf Lebenzeiten gereicht !


----------



## Sin (21. August 2009)

Ich werd primär erstmal Aion spielen, antesten kann ich das addon immer noch, genauso wie kommende hdro addons und ein mögliches warhammer addon.


----------



## Saintz (21. August 2009)

Wie sehr ich mich auch auf Aion freue, aber ich denke bei dem WoW-Addon werde ich nicht widerstehen können...

Ich werde es sicher ausprobieren, der Trailer hat mich schon echt beeindruckt (wie schafft Blizz das nur immer wieder?).

Die Neuerungen sind gut, aber nicht atemberaubend. Trotzdem gefällt mir die Idee, den alten Krempel wieder aufzufrischen, da kommt wieder Classic WoW Nostalgie auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (21. August 2009)

Nunja, ich denke es wird sich viel in den ersten Monaten von Aion entscheiden. Auch hier ist 1.5 wieder ein Segen. Wir kriegen ein gutes und fertiges Spiel mit viel High Endcontent. Bis zur WoW Erweiterung werden noch einige Monate ins Land ziehen. Wenn es Aion schaft interessant zu bleiben, dann hat es sehr gute Chancen alles weitere zu überstehen. Zwar werden wohl einige Leute die sich nicht zwei Accounts leisten können zu WoW rüberschwapen, es aber wohl auch bald wieder in die Ecke hauen. Blizzard bleibt Blizzard. Zwar erfindet auch Aion das Rad nicht neu, setzt aber an guten Punkten an und entwickelt sich weiter. WoW hingegen hat irgendwann einen Holzpfad betreten und ist seitdem nicht mehr davon runter gekommen.


----------



## Idracab (21. August 2009)

Das neue Addon ist der Hammer, alleine Deathwings rückkehr und was aus Azeroth wird. Das Gildensystem is nice, die neue Rassen.....naja.....
Ich habe WOW seit der closed Beta bis Ulduar quasi durchgehend gespielt und das neue Addon wäre wirklich ein neuer Anreiz, da ich die Story bzw. das WOW Universum sehr mag.....was davon noch einigermassen im Spiel steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Grund aber nicht erneut einzusteigen ist einfach die Community, sicher ich hatte bzw. bin immer noch in einer Gilde mit der ich viel Spass hatte aber das ganz drumherum von der Community.....neeeee geht mir nur noch aufn Sack.
Ich freue mich nun auf Aion und hoffe das dort nicht wieder so eine überschwapende Welle von "flamekiddies" die Oberhand gewinnt........


----------



## Shintuargar (21. August 2009)

@Norjena

Deine Aussage, alles nur neu aufgewärmt, ist genauso sinnig und pauschal wie die, das Aion ist ein Asiagrinder ist. Wer sagt dir denn, dass HdW 1:1 als Raid übernommen wird? Hier werden wieder Dinge in den Raum geschmissen, ohne Hintergrundwissen zu haben. Ich hab es auch nicht, deswegen warte ich ab was an Infos noch rauskommt. Bisher sind zwei Classic-Instanzen bestätigt, die im Heroicmodus betreten werden können. Ansonsten kommen etliche neue dazu. Das Brachland z.B. ist in zwei Hälften gespalten, eine Hälfte für die Lowlevels, und eine Hälfte für höhere Levels. Klingt nicht danach, ob einfach nur bissel an der Landschaft rumgespielt wurde.

OnTopic:
Ansonsten ist es schwachsinnig drüber nachzudenken, ob ein Addon, welches m.E. frühstens im Sommer 2010 kommt, ein Rückschlag für ein Spiel sein kann, welches in einem Monat erscheint. Zumal jeder, der jetzt wechselt, es aus Gründen tut, die möglicherweise erst 2010 verschwinden. Welchen Grund sollte man also haben, jetzt nicht mehr AION zu spielen? Was später ist, wird man sehen. Sicherlich wird Cataclysm auch Leute anziehen, die dann von AION gelangweilt sind.


----------



## Norjena (21. August 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> @Norjena
> 
> Deine Aussage, alles nur neu aufgewärmt, ist genauso sinnig und pauschal wie die, das Aion ist ein Asiagrinder ist. Wer sagt dir denn, dass HdW 1:1 als Raid übernommen wird? Hier werden wieder Dinge in den Raum geschmissen, ohne Hintergrundwissen zu haben. Ich hab es auch nicht, deswegen warte ich ab was an Infos noch rauskommt. Bisher sind zwei Classic-Instanzen bestätigt, die im Heroicmodus betreten werden können. Ansonsten kommen etliche neue dazu. Das Brachland z.B. ist in zwei Hälften gespalten, eine Hälfte für die Lowlevels, und eine Hälfte für höhere Levels. Klingt nicht danach, ob einfach nur bissel an der Landschaft rumgespielt wurde.



Hm...wie war es in Naxx? Oder Ony? oder HdZ?

Meinst du ehrlich auf einmal ändern sie ihre Taktik und bringen alte Instanzen in komplett neuem Licht?

Klar wissen wir es nicht, hier ist alles Spekulation, meine Thoerie das alles aufgewärmt wird, genauso wie deine Theorie das die Instanzen sich sehr verändern werden. Aber wer die letzten Änderungen nochmals betrachtet, und die warscheinlich logischen Schlußfolgerungen dahinter zieht, dem kommt meine Theorie als die logischere vor.


----------



## Stancer (21. August 2009)

Hab mir den Trailer mal angeschaut, weil mich die Warcraft Story interessiert aber das neue Addon ist ja mal einfach nur... mager.

Sry aber diese Inhalte gibt es in vielen MMORPG´s kostenlos. Das Addon kommt mir eher wie ein Recycling der Classic-Welt vor und die Story ist nun wohl endgültig im Eimer ! Tauren Palas ... ja genau.... Ork Magier.... hallo ? Orks sind dumm !!!! Naja wems gefällt solls spielen...


----------



## -Mulder- (21. August 2009)

ich war bis jetzt ja auch eher ein wow fan,aber ich glaube das addon ist nur müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aion ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (21. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Sry aber diese Inhalte gibt es in vielen MMORPG´s kostenlos. Das Addon kommt mir eher wie ein Recycling der Classic-Welt vor und die Story ist nun wohl endgültig im Eimer ! Tauren Palas ... ja genau.... Ork Magier.... hallo ? Orks sind dumm !!!! Naja wems gefällt solls spielen...



Die Wow Orcs sind eigentlich nicht dumm, die sind lustig! 

Gul´dan...hm was machen wir den heute? Hm..backen wir einen Hexenkuchen *Bäm! Scherbenwelt kaputt* Oh..Ups hehe.

Naja, mal im Ernst, die Warcraft Orcs sind nicht die normalen 0815 strohdummen Orcs, wenn man es so nimmt, sind auch die Warcraft Zwerge dumm, normal wird dieses Volk als sehr weiße und intelligent beschrieben, in Wow kommen sie aber nur wie doofe Schmiede, Säufer und Raufbolde rüber.


----------



## Syniera (22. August 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Zumal jeder, der jetzt wechselt, es aus Gründen tut, die möglicherweise erst 2010 verschwinden.



Mh, das glaub ich irgendwie nicht so ganz. Höre ja auch nicht jahrelang ein und das selbe Lied, auch wenn es immer wieder "erneuert" wird.
Es mag auch Leute geben, die einfach nichts mehr mit WoW anfangen können. Prinzipiell finde ich einige Sachen, die ich jetzt hier im Forum mitbekommen habe auch ganz gut, aber es reizt mich trotzdem nicht. Ich gebe dir aber Recht, dass man die beiden Spiele nicht wirklich mireinander vergleichen kann. Finde es persönlich auch ein wenig fragwürdig, wenn das Wort wechseln ins Spiel kommt. Irgendwie habe ich die Befürchtung, dass die Leute, die im direkten Anschluss wechseln, immer wieder massive Vergleiche aus dem Boden stampfen und dann das Gejammer nach ein paar Wochen anfängt, weil man es irgendwie nicht auf die Reihe bekommt zu verstehen, dass das zwei unterschiedliche Spiele sind.


----------



## Superiorx (22. August 2009)

Also das HDW so übernommen wird wie es jetzt ist, ist schonmal mehr als unwahrscheinlich. Ausserdem wurde von sehr vielen Spielern eine Wiederbelebung des alten Contents gefordert. ( gut die meinten damit wahrscheinlich nicht HDW aber naja^^)

Allerdings denke ich genau wie du das Blizz die altenneuen Instanzen wegen ihrer "Jeder-Spieler-Sollte-Alles-Sehen-Können"-Einstellung einfach die Inis wieder zueinfach machen werden genau wie auch zur Zeit.

Vllt lenkt Blizz aber auch wieder auf eine andere Schiene ein und macht das raiden wieder Anspruchsvoller. 

Naja man kann nur abwarten. Aber das das "aufwärem" alten Contents ne Verarsche ist kann man so keines Wegs sagen, vorallem nicht da es von den Spielern selbst gefordert wurde.


----------



## Norjena (22. August 2009)

Superiorx schrieb:


> Vllt lenkt Blizz aber auch wieder auf eine andere Schiene ein und macht das raiden wieder Anspruchsvoller.



Das ist teuer in der Entwicklung, genau wie neues bringen, also nein. Viel Spaß mit eurem neuen Actvision Spiel, weil Blizzard kann das nicht mehr sein, die haben sich ja um 330Grad gedreht.


----------



## Pitchpaw (22. August 2009)

ich nehme mir mal die freiheit den trailer zu linken. http://wow.mmozone.de/news/wow-cataclysm-trailer-deutsch
so jetzt muss niemand onkel googel bedienen um mitzurede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


als ich damals auf der gc den trailer von wotlk gesehen hab hab ich ne gänsehaut bekommen und hätte wahrscheinlich den veranstalter solange geschüttelt, bis er mir ein erweiterungspack in die hand gedrückt hätte, wenn es etwas genutzt hätt. 
das addon, das folgte war nicht sonderlich berauschend...
bei dem neuesten trailer konnte ich nurnoch lachen. taurenpaladine...menschhunter...dm-hero... manchmal denke ich die mitarbeiter von blizzard setzen sich alle zwei wochen an einen tisch, nehmen zwei lostöpfe mit begriffen aus wow und wc und packen zwei zusammen. dabei konsumieren sie unmengen an kaffe und gras. anders kann ich mir son blech langsam netmehr erklären... 
im endeffekt geh ich nochn bissl bei wow bis aion raiden, weil die leutz aus meinem raidpool voll in ordnung sind und danach wechsle ich den spielehersteller. hoffe nc soft macht dann in zukunft net den gleichen mist wie blizz


----------



## Shintuargar (22. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hm...wie war es in Naxx? Oder Ony? oder HdZ?
> 
> Meinst du ehrlich auf einmal ändern sie ihre Taktik und bringen alte Instanzen in komplett neuem Licht?
> 
> Klar wissen wir es nicht, hier ist alles Spekulation, meine Thoerie das alles aufgewärmt wird, genauso wie deine Theorie das die Instanzen sich sehr verändern werden. Aber wer die letzten Änderungen nochmals betrachtet, und die warscheinlich logischen Schlußfolgerungen dahinter zieht, dem kommt meine Theorie als die logischere vor.



Naxxramas haben sie nicht verändert, haben sie aber auch nie so angekündigt, da Naxx auch zu 60iger eine Raidinstanz war, wo die Bosse Raidtaktiken benötigten. Ich kann mich jedoch nicht dran erinnern, dass HdW eine Raidinstanz ist. Und mal ehrlich, so intelligent schätze ich Blizzard ein, die Mobs nicht nur für 10/25 Spieler anzupassen und alles andere zu lassen. Das wäre in der Tat sehr lächerlich, da allein die Bosse reines T&S wären. Ich rechne sogar damit, dass HdW einfach einen eigenen Raidflügel bekommt, der durch die Katastrophe freigelegt wurde.

Onyxia ist ein kleines Gimmick zum 5jährigen bestehen, weil sie damals lange Zeit als unbesiegbar galt. Ich sehe nicht das Problem. Ein Tribut mit Loot. Auf die Begründung, wieso sie wieder auftaucht bin ich zwar gespannt, aber diese Ungereimtheiten gab es schon in Classic WoW.

Mit HdZ kann ich allerdings nichts anfangen. Was wurde da aufgewärmt? Nur weil man in HdZ1 im intakten Hügeland Thrall aus der noch intakten Burg Durnholde befreien musste? Weil Blizzard es gewagt hat, für eine Instanz schon vorhandene Landschaft zu verwenden? Oder wie bringst du das mit in die Reihe?

Aber selbst wenn man das alles kritisiert, kann man Blizzard nicht vorwerfen keine neuen Instanzen einzubauen.

Zum Thema Orc Magier: Also ich bin jetzt wahrlich auch kein Freund von diesen neuen Klassen/Rassenkombinationen, aber wieso sollten Orcs, die als Hexenmeister der Schattenmagie frönen können nicht auch andere Magieschulen erlernen? Orc Hexenmeister gab es auch nicht immer, wieso sollten sich jetzt nicht mal Magier entwickeln? Das allein an Storyelementen festzumachen, finde ich als schwaches Argument. Zumal die Story immer weiter geschrieben wird.


----------



## Tamîkus (22. August 2009)

Pitchpaw schrieb:


> ich nehme mir mal die freiheit den trailer zu linken. http://wow.mmozone.de/news/wow-cataclysm-trailer-deutsch
> so jetzt muss niemand onkel googel bedienen um mitzurede
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaub net da sie den fehler machn wie bliiz oder es net vorhaben so wie sie zumachn nc soft hat sich bestimmt die lage in wow angeschaut und geguckt warum die spieler auch gegangen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (22. August 2009)

LoL geil AIon wird vor dem relase beerdigt xD


----------



## Acuria (22. August 2009)

Hi ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also ich habe nach dem Erscheinen von Wotlk World of Warcraft den Rücken gekehrt und muss sagen das ich wirklich viel entspannter an das Thema gehe als damals.

Der Trailer sieht wirklich Klasse aus, aber auch der Trailer von Wotlk sah gut aus was das Addon für mich jedoch nicht wirklich Toll gemacht hat.
Meiner Meinung nach ändert sich im Grunde kaum etwas.


Leider ist mir die Community zu Unfreundlich, von daher nehme ich den Trailer zwar war jedoch gibt es mir einfach nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freue mich auf Aion, auf neue Abenteuer und Geschichten, auf neue Inhalte und Unerforschte Gebiete.
Sollte die Community in Aion später auch mal so sein wie die heutige von Wow, werde ich mir ein Buch für Origami kaufen und Onlinespiele meiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Viel Spass an die, die sich mit mir auf Aion freuen.


----------



## Stancer (22. August 2009)

Aber da bin ich ja nun mal gespannt wann die ersten WoW Fanboys hier im Aion Forum auftauchen und uns was vom "Aion-Killer" erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuskorr (22. August 2009)

So dann geb ich auch mal mein Senf dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin trotzdem immernoch Aion gehyped, konnte heute den Abyss auf der Gamescom testen, und bin immer
noch platt vor begeisterung.
Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass ich mir auch das 3. Addon von WoW vorbestellen werde, ich möchte es einfach nochmal
zocken und sehen wie es sich entwickelt hat.

Aktiv, werde ich aber natürlich Aion zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (22. August 2009)

Also als momentaner Nicht-Zocker kann ich nur meine hypothetische Meinung zum besten geben, für den Fall dass ich demnächst wieder zocken können sollte, zeitlich gesehen. ^^

Die neue WoW Erweiterung macht auf mich nen super Eindruck, weil die Änderungen sinnvoll sind. Jedenfalls hört es sich so an.
Bei WotLK hat es sich auch schon prima angehört, allerdings war da irgendwie ein anderer fader Beigeschmack. Die alte Welt neu zu erleben mit neuen Rassen stelle ich mir im Zuge eines "neu anfangens" sehr reizvoll vor.

Mein Interesse an Aion ist dementsprechend abgeflaut.
Aber da ich - wie gesagt - momentan eh nicht zocken kann, schaue ich mir alles nur hier bei buffed an. ^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (22. August 2009)

Wie bereits schon ein Paar mal geschrieben wurde, wird es noch ne halbe Ewigkeit dauern, bis das neue WoW-Addon erscheint.
Bis dahin wird sich Aion (wenn es hält, was es verspricht) längst etabliert haben.

Ich bin auch einer derjenigen,die WoW bereits zu Klassik Zeiten gespielt haben.Vieleicht deshalb, kann ich diesem Spiel absolut nichts mehr abverlangen, es ödet mich einfach nur noch an.
Trotzdem hab ich es nach wie vor auf der Platte und da wird es auch erstma bleiben (irgendwie komme ich dann eben doch nicht ganz davon los XD)
Das neue Addon werde ich sicher anspielen, rein aus Neugierde.

Aber Kinners, das is noch so weit hin!Jetzt freu ich mich erstma wie`n Schneekönig auf Aion und verstehe echt nicht, in wie weit diese Ankündigung ein Rückschlag für NC-Soft`s Hoffnungsträger sein soll...


----------



## Scorgler (22. August 2009)

Erstmal abwarten was Blizzard tatsächlich hält und ob die Umsetzung was taugt, ich erninnere nur zugern an das besagte Housing  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich selbst hab mit Lich King aufgehört, da ich kein Bock mehr auf diese Hinhalterei von Blizzard habe, habe bzw. zocke Aion Beta und bin von enttäuscht da Aion in meinen Augen ein dämlicher Grinder ist für den ich zahlen soll.

Aber das steht hier NICHT zur Diskussion, da dies eh sinnlos ist.

Aber der ganze Mist ist doch  Genauso an den Haaren herbeigezogen wie  TAUREN PALADINE & TAUREN PRIESTER. >.<'
Zwergenschamanen und Nachtelfenmagier (ja, die, die sich gegen Magie entschieden haben) sind nur das geringere Übel. Aber dann noch Thrall als nächsten Wächter Tirisfals - nene, Blizzard, eurem eigenen Lore widersprechen?

Echt schade, dass die alte Welt verwüstet wird. Diese riesige und wunderschöne Welt war (war wohlgemerkt) der Hauptgrund, dass ich WoW mal gespielt habe. Nun ist sie erschüttert und voll mit Lava und Rissen.

Außerdem - wer wird noch die Classic Humans spielen, wenn es Worgen gibt, die teilweise Mensch und teilweise Werwölfe sind? :X

WoW - ein sterbender Schwan.


----------



## Lintflas (22. August 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> grade wurde der trailer für das 3. WoW addon veröfentlicht in wiefern würd das aion zurückschlagen da viele ex wowler nach aion weckseln,werden die es sich nochmal überlegen,was meint ihr?



Hat da etwa wieder so ein aufgescheuchtes Rehlein im Affekt einen Thread eröffnet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein MMORPG ist schon erfolgreich, wenn es 200.000-400.000 Abonnenten hat. Aion hat meines Wissens bereits 3,5 Millionen Abonnenten.
Wenn jetzt noch wenigstens 1 Million Abonnenten in Europa und den USA dazukommen, ist Aion nach WoW das erfolgreichste MMORPG aller Zeiten.

Hat sich schonmal jemand gefragt, warum Blizzard gerade jetzt mit Details zu seinem künftigen Addon rausrückt, während die halbe MMO-Welt
gespannt auf den Aion-Release blickt? Blizzard bekommt einfach nur kalte Füße auf höchstem Niveau. Die merken zur Zeit, daß die Spielerzahlen
leicht stagnieren oder gar abnehmen. Daher wollen sie sich gerade jetzt wieder ins Gespräch bringen. Das ist vollkommen legitim.

Ich habe nichts gegen WoW, aber mich wird ein neues Addon ganz sicher nicht locken können. Man braucht kein Hellseher zu sein, 
um zu wissen daß das kommende WoW-Addon wieder mal den Levelcap anhebt und die Spieler mit einem gepflegten Item-Reset beglückt, 
der die komplette Ausrüstung über Nacht zu Crap macht. Da fühlt man sich ja wie ein Hamster im Laufrad. Nein, danke.

Wenn z.B. die meisten Menschen Pro7, RTL und Sat1 gucken, muß ich mir den Mist doch nicht auch noch reinziehen. 
Seit wann ist der Mainstream dermaßen relevant? Der reine kommerzielle Erfolg von WoW kann und darf nicht der Maßstab sein.


So, genug gemotzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfGchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: @Scorgler: Aion ist KEIN Grinder.


----------



## Firuna (22. August 2009)

Aion wird denke selbst mit einem 3ten Addon von wow einen sehr erfolgreichen start in Europa haben.

Aion gibt es ja auch schon nun 1 Jahr in Asien und dort war es erfolgreicher als WoW^^ wird denke nicht in Europa so sein aber es kann gut mithalten da es nicht so ein fail game wie Warhammer und Aoc ist.

Close Beta ist leider rum hätt noch etwas mehr gespielt^^ nur wart ich auf die open bzw dadrauf meine steel box zu bekommen (1 Monat noch T.T)

Das 3te Addon werd ich mir denke nicht kaufen da WoW nur noch ein Casual game ist ohne Herausforderung es hat keinen schwierigkeitsgrad mehr.
Den selbst nicht so gute spieler komm an eq, wo man früher nunja zu den Top Spilern eines servers gehören musste siehe classic da rannten nur Top leute mit t3 z.b. rum nu hat jeder t9 und warum weil die instanzen zu einfach geworden sind und das wird sich sicherlich nicht mehr ändern.(leider)

Nu könnt man wieder h lang drum streiten ob es schwer ist oder nicht (ololol 24h suchti kein rl usw blablub wayne)

Aber dijenigen die sagen gut WoW macht kein fun, dann sollte man sich die Open beta von Aion anschauen oder halt wenn es in Europa erscheint kaufen ich kann es nur empfehlen.


----------



## Acuria (22. August 2009)

Gut geschrieben Lintflas


Fakt ist es ist Marketing und auch in der Branche versuchen die Firmen untereinander zu Konkurieren und kratzen sich insgeheim die Augen aus wärend sie sich vor Puplikum die Hände reichen.



Ich bemerke stark das hier einige kaum zu Bremsen sind und die die noch vor 2 Tagen geschriehen haben Aion Ftw und Wow wird sterben sitzen gerade zuhause und Installieren World of Warcraft neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find ich niedlich.

Nich wundern das die Bauchschmerzen nich weggehen bei lauter Selbstbescheißerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ( ich hör auf, doch nich, jetz aber, na viellecht morgen)


*schmunzel*


----------



## Idracab (22. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Hat sich schonmal jemand gefragt, warum Blizzard gerade jetzt mit Details zu seinem künftigen Addon rausrückt, während die halbe MMO-Welt
> gespannt auf den Aion-Release blickt?



Weil gerade BlizzCon is ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Du hast in einer Sache recht, Blizz werden langsam aber sicher die Spieler abhauen...jedenfalls die, die schon seit Classic spielen und immernoch am Ball sind. Natürlich werden es noch genügend Spieler sein um den Thron aufrecht zu halten aber es werden weniger werden. 
Denn nichts ist für die Ewigkeit..... *träller*


----------



## Stancer (22. August 2009)

Man müsste diesen ganzen Müll, der in Foren so geschrieben wird mal aufzeichnen und den betroffenen Leuten mal in 10-20 Jahren nochmal zeigen. Glaube am nächsten Tag hätten diese Leute dann alle ne blutige Stirn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. August 2009)

Der Trailer ist ganz nett aber das man gezwungen werden wird nur die jetzt zerstörte Welt zu spielen finde ich echt mies. Für mich ist WoW jetzt durch. Wenn ich mir vorstelle das man Deathwing umklatschen kann wird mir ganz anders. Wenn das Addon rauskommt werde ich es eventuell mal wieder testen und einen Goblin rogue erstellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum muss man sich überhaupt zwischen beiden entscheiden wenn ihr an WoW und Aion Spass dran habt dann zockt doch beides. Ich kann diese Vergleiche zwischen WoW und Aion nicht mehr sehen. Aion spielt sich völlig anders als WoW und hat auch sonst nichts damit zu tun.


----------



## Acuria (22. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Man müsste diesen ganzen Müll, der in Foren so geschrieben wird mal aufzeichnen und den betroffenen Leuten mal in 10-20 Jahren nochmal zeigen. Glaube am nächsten Tag hätten diese Leute dann alle ne blutige Stirn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*schmunzel und rüberzwinker*


----------



## Squizzel (22. August 2009)

Trick me ones, shame on you. Trick me twice, shame on me.

Wer sich immer wieder aufs neue von Blizzard verarschen lässt... selbst Schuld. Blizzard ist unglaublich gut darin etwas in Szene zu setzen und die Leute fallen immer wieder darauf rein. Mich hat die Blizzcon heute darin bestärkt nie, nie, nie wieder im WoW anzufangen.


----------



## Sinji (22. August 2009)

Ich finde nicht das es ein Rückschlag für Aion sein wird denn wenn ich mir den Großteil der WoW-Community anschau wirds Aion ganz gut tun wenn eben diese Spieler wieder zu WoW zurückkehren ausserdem ist Aion ein Top Spiel und durchaus gleichwertig, wenn nicht sogar besser, als WoW, wobei ich nichts von 10mio. accounts etc. hören will, gibt halt ne Menge Kidis und Mitläufer oder einfach Leute die bei dem ersten MMO hängengeblieben sind, mir gehts wircklich nur um die Qualität des Spiels sowie andere Dinge die es ausmachen wie z.b. Community, die Entwicklung, Ideenreichtum, Story etc. ...

Ausserdem hat Aion bereits Erfolg (Korea, China, Japan) die EU & US Spieler werden diese Tatsache nur noch betonen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

Also ich und meine Kumpels wollten eigentlich mit Aion anfangen ... aber nach der Meldung MÜSSEN wir leider bei WoW bleiben, denn das ist numal das beste, dass ich je gehört habe. Und nun: Flamt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idracab (22. August 2009)

Warum flamen ?! Jedem das seine und jeder sollte spielen was einem Spass macht, von daher grüßt Aszhara von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

Weil die meisten die Aion spielen werden (zumindest sagen sie das), zwar selbst sagen, dass sie sich freunde, dass bei Aion hoffentl nicht so viele Kiddys sein werden, aber jedes andere MMO trotzdem flamen, aber naja, ich wollte ja auch Aion spielen, aber nun gut, Cataclysm ist halt, allein schon von den Bildern und dem Trailer ... zu gut geworden ^^


----------



## Aldaria (22. August 2009)

Sinji schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht das es ein Rückschlag für Aion sein wird denn wenn ich mir den Großteil der WoW-Community anschau wirds Aion ganz gut tun wenn eben diese Spieler wieder zu WoW zurückkehren ausserdem hat Aion schon ne ganze Menge an Spielern (Korea, China, Japan), schätze die EU & US Spieler wären nur das Sahnehäubchen von daher.



Naja, ich denke wenn das Spiel in Korea, china und japan beliebt ist, wird es auch Europäer & Amerikaner ansprechen, so anderst sind die auch nicht als wir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinji (22. August 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke wenn das Spiel in Korea, china und japan beliebt ist, wird es auch Europäer & Amerikaner ansprechen, so anderst sind die auch nicht als wir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja bei den westlichen Spielern ist oft die Grafik und der Grind unbeliebt wobei ich persöhnlich mit keinem der beiden Eigenschaften des Spiels Probleme hätte. Finde zuviele Quests können das Spiel kaputt machen denn ich will mit meinem Charakter Action, Kämpfe und Spannung erleben und nicht Blümchen pflücken und von einem NPC zum andern Jogn ... Naja zum Stundenlangen Mobs dreschen sollts auch nicht verkommen aber bei einer guten Gruppe sowie verschiedenen "Hunting Spots" wäre auch das kein Problem. Zumal hab ich in WoW oft erlebt das ich nicht mit Freunden zusammen spielen konnte weil diese 2-3 lvl höher oder tiefer waren und andere Quests hatten als ich. Bei Lineage 2 hingegen war das egal man hatte sich versammelt und auch wenn jmd. paar lvl höher war konnte er dem Schlachtzug trotzdem Ep und Drops abgewinnen, was ich meine ist das Quests ein Spiel auch ein engen können aber ich glaub ich schweife ein wenig ab^^ ...


----------



## Lintflas (22. August 2009)

Ich habe mir den WoW-Trailer auch gerade mal angeschaut und mich ziemlich gegruselt. Ich komme einfach nicht
über die Tauren-Paladine hinweg. Wie kann bitteschön ein Taure Paladin werden? Die Tauren sind ein Naturvolk und haben mit
dem Licht der Paladine soviel gemeinsam wie eine Sumpfdotterblume mit dem Klimawandel!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich stelle mir das ganze in etwa so vor:

_Treffen sich ein Untoter und ein Ork auf einen Humpen in der Kneipe am Wegekreuz, und tauschen die neusten Gerüchte aus:_

Der Untote: Tauren-Paladin?
Der Ork: Ja, Tauren-Paladin.
Der Untote: Kein Scheiß, oder? Mach mich nicht schwach!
Der Ork: Nein, im Ernst!
Der Untote: Komm, erzähl mir nichts! Ne, echt jetzt?!
Der Ork: Jahaaaa! Ich glaubs ja selbst nicht, aber es stimmt wirklich!
Der Untote: Sylvanas stehe uns bei!  Wir sind verlassen!

_Beide fallen sich schluchzend in die Arme, als plötzlich ein Taure in rosa Unterwäsche vor ihnen steht,
seinen Gottesschild aktiviert, und sie erstmal kräftig durchbufft. Schreiend rennen die beiden aus der Kneipe und 
stehen plötzlich vor einer Erdspalte._

Der Untote: W...was, wo, wie... warum zum Henker ist hier ein Riß im Boden?!

_Der Ork will gerade mit den Schultern zucken als er am Horizont eine Gruppe Tauren erblickt, die einen GM verprügelt._

Der GM: Aua! Ah! Au! Ich kann doch nichts dafür! Ich bin doch nur ein kleiner Angestellter!
Ein prügelnder Taure: Maulhalten! Irgendjemand muß für diesen Murks bezahlen! *haut drauf*
Der GM: Aber ich... Au! Ah! Aua! Gnade!
Ein anderer Taure: Und das hier ist für die nicht durchgesetzten Serverregeln! *haut drauf*
Ein dritter Taure: Und das hier ist für die unseelige Todesritterplage und dieses aufmüpfige Goblingezücht! *haut drauf*
Ein besonders wütender vierter Taure: Und das hier ist für die Nerfs der Raidbosse! *haut drauf*
Ein obdachloser Taure: Und das hier ist für das fehlende Housing und die doofen Risse in der Landschaft! *haut drauf*
Eine stinksaure Taurin: Und das hier ist für die geschmacklosen neuen Frisuren! *haut drauf*

_Der Ork und der Untote kommen dazu und prügeln mit auf den GM ein._

Der Ork stinksauer: Soso. Tauren-Paladine, hm? Unseren haarigen Freunden aus Mulgore sowas anzutun! Daß ihr Blizzard-Welpen euch nicht schämt!

_Der Ork zieht seine Axt, holt aus, und gibt dem GM den Todesstoß worauf sogleich die Server runterfahren, damit Blizzard Omas
neusten Weichspül-Mainstream-Patch aufspielen kann _

_Währenddessen sagt der Chefentwickler von Blizzard auf einer Pressekonferenz:_ Wir wollen daß jeder den Content mit minimalem 
Aufwand erleben kann. Wir haben keine Mühen gescheut, und da wir auf Nummer Sicher gehen wollten, haben wir 200 rüstige Rentnerinnen im Alter
zwischen 92-102 Jahren auf die Testserver geschickt, und was soll ich sagen, es war ein voller Erfolg. Oma Trude und Oma Lisbeth
hatten nach sage und schreibe 3 Tagen ihr T10-Set komplett. *tosender Applaus*

__________________________________________________________________________


Naja, vielleicht sollten wir diesen Thread doch eher in "Rückschlag für WoW" umbenennen? Mir egal, ich zocke erstmal Aion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Tauren-Paladine sind für mich jedenfalls nix anderes als Tierquälerei im Kuhstall!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MfG


----------



## Pitchpaw (22. August 2009)

gott ich hab mich fast totgelacht als ich das gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sowas sollte verfilmt werden^^ *lachträne wegwisch*

und das allerwitzigste an der ganzen geschichte ist, dass die nachtlampen von blizzard mit voller absicht ihr spiel verhorsten und sich dabei noch gegenseitig auf die schulter klopfen. patch 4.1 wird dann wahrscheinlich einen epischen gluteus maximus für jeden spieler ab level 5 vorsehen, die loots sind nichtmehr seelengebunden und stufenabhängig...jaja...und gnomenpaladine werden dann auch eingeführt. kleine christbaumkugeln überall...^^ sweet.
ne im ernst ich werd das ganze auch nach dem freezen meines accounts weiter betrachten, is einfach unterhaltung durch blizz, für die man ausnahmsweise nicht bezahlen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (22. August 2009)

naja was soll n das fürn rückschlag sein ? ich würd eher sagen das is ne verzweiflungstat von blizzard ^^, die ham AION nichts entgegen zu setzen un deswegen noch ma alles tot patchen un nen sinnloses addon rausbringen


----------



## Enrico300 (22. August 2009)

Ich werde beide spielen!!
Aion ist ein super geiles Spiel und Blizz geht den richtigen Weg!


----------



## Jelly (22. August 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Ich werde beide spielen!!
> Aion ist ein super geiles Spiel und Blizz geht den richtigen Weg!



Sinnlose Attribute werden abgeschafft



Mana alle fünf Sekunden

    * Das Attribut wird komplett abgeschafft und durch überarbeitete Willenskraft-Mechaniken ersetzt. Alle Heiler bekommen eine Fähigkeit, mit der sie im Kampf Mana regenerieren können. Dafür werden Hexer und Magier keine Willenskraft mehr benötigen.



Zaubermacht

    * wird ebenfalls abgeschafft, dafür gewährt Intelligenz einen Boost auf Mana und Zaubermacht.



Angriffskraft

    * fällt auch komplett weg, dafür wird Beweglichkeit wichtiger. Schurken, Verstärker-Schamanen, Jäger und Druiden erhalten aus einem Punkt Beweglichkeit zwei Punkte Angriffskraft.



Verteidigungswertung

    * wird abgeschafft, stattdessen werden Tanks über Talente Crit-immun.



Rüstungsdurchschlagskraft

    * fällt weg, weil es für die Spieler zu schwierig anzuwenden ist. Stattdessen kommt die Mastery, zu der aber noch nichts weiter bekannt ist.

Geschwindigkeit

    * erhöht für Jäger, Schurken, Wilder-Kampf-Druiden und Krieger die Rate, mit der Wut, Energie und Fokus generiert werden.



Blockwertung

    * wird entfernt, stattdessen erhöht Blocken den Wert, mit dem genommener Schaden gemindert wird.



Ausdauer

    * alle Klassen erhalten mehr Ausdauer, weil Attribute wie Verteidigung, Zaubermacht und Angriffskraft wegfallen.


Denke das neue Addon kann ohne Probleme USK 6 gestuft werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denken muss man ja eh nicht können


----------



## Rayon (22. August 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Denke das neue Addon kann ohne Probleme USK 6 gestuft werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


this! :>


----------



## Tamîkus (22. August 2009)

Zum Thema Orc Magier: Also ich bin jetzt wahrlich auch kein Freund von diesen neuen Klassen/Rassenkombinationen, aber wieso sollten Orcs, die als Hexenmeister der Schattenmagie frönen können nicht auch andere Magieschulen erlernen? Orc Hexenmeister gab es auch nicht immer, wieso sollten sich jetzt nicht mal Magier entwickeln? Das allein an Storyelementen festzumachen, finde ich als schwaches Argument. Zumal die Story immer weiter geschrieben wird.
[/quote]

und was is mit taure pala und troll druide wie paast es den in die geschichte das die plötzlich die klassen beherschen gnom priester geht moch aber taure pala ne danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meowi (22. August 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> Zum Thema Orc Magier: Also ich bin jetzt wahrlich auch kein Freund von diesen neuen Klassen/Rassenkombinationen, aber wieso sollten Orcs, die als Hexenmeister der Schattenmagie frönen können nicht auch andere Magieschulen erlernen? Orc Hexenmeister gab es auch nicht immer, wieso sollten sich jetzt nicht mal Magier entwickeln? Das allein an Storyelementen festzumachen, finde ich als schwaches Argument. Zumal die Story immer weiter geschrieben wird.
> 
> 
> und was is mit taure pala und troll druide wie paast es den in die geschichte das die plötzlich die klassen beherschen gnom priester geht moch aber taure pala ne danke
> ...



Naja, troll dudu is ja ansich noch nich soo schlimm, die sind ja auch noch so bisschen natur verbunden (Mojo und so, können au schamis werden, welche ja auch naturverbunden sin)
Bei den Tauren palas. . .  naja... das is halt für die kleinen kinder, die sich nen ganz großen, dicken fetten tauren machen, glauben sie sind die größten und jetzt noch unbedingt ne angstblase brauchen . . .

Ich finde ansich das Addon... sagen wir mal . . . nicht schlecht, da es wirklich einige sachen gibt, die man sich schon lange gewünscht habe..
Womit ich nicht ganz zustimme sind die neuen rassen, wo die allianz mal wieder die "mehr bösewirkenden" geschöpfe bekommt . . . und die horde darf sich da mit gnomen-ähnlichen lieben stofftierchen rumschlagen..


Ich persönlich finde, den zeitpunkt hätte blizzard nicht besser wählen können.
In der zeit, die blizzard braucht um das addon fertig zu stellen.. haben schon genug leute AION angetestet und sind vllt. auf dem Geschmack dieses MMOs sitzen geblieben..
Ich glaube weder, dass AION WOW verhaut noch ungekehrt mit dem patch.


----------



## Madir (22. August 2009)

das AddOn kommt irgendwann und ich werde es weder verteufeln noch bejubeln nur weil WoW draufsteht und Blizzard draufsteht. Wenn ich zu der Zeit ein neues Spiel suche werde ich es mir anschauen und wie bei jedem anderen Spiel dann sehen ob es mir gefällt oder nicht. Denn im Grunde ist WoW spätestens mit nem neuen AddOn so verändert das es quasi ein neues Spiel ist das nicht mehr viel mit dem vorherigen gemeinsam hat.


----------



## Klaus76 (22. August 2009)

also mich hat der Trailer alles andere als vom Hocker gehauen, weil es für mich nur ein zeigt: Blizzard geht weiterhin ihren eingeschlagenen weg:

1. fliegen in Azeroth: verlangt die Community schon seit Beginn BC
2. neue Klassen-Rassen-Kombis: schreit die Community ebenfalls schon ewig danach
3. neue Rassen: was wurde nochmal aus den Pandaren? ^.^
4. wo zur Hölle ist das Housing??

Blizzard macht nix anderes, als den Spielern alles Recht zu machen, und das Ganze setzen sie grandios in Szene, aber im Prinzip ist da sehr viel heiße Luft dabei, um noch mehr dummen Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.

Aber was für mich zählt ist, wie schwer werden die Instanzen? an Classic/BC kommen die bestimmt nicht ran, denn dann würden ja wieder alle heulen, dass sie nicht alles sehen können.


Und für mich ist die Ankündigung dieses Addons kein Rückschritt für Aion, sondern eher ein Fortschritt: So bleiben die Flamekiddys wenigstens bei ihren geliebten WoW, und verderben uns net den Spass in Aion.


ziemlich provokant jetzt geschrieben, aber es is einfach nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Stancer (22. August 2009)

Das sich das Addon gut verkaufen dürfte ist sowieso vorprogrammiert. Blizz könnte vermutlich sogar sprichwörtlich nen Haufen Scheisse in die Packung legen und ein Jahr später noch sagen "Und jetzt mit ner Kirsche oben drauf" ... Die Leute würden es trotzdem kaufen.

Klar kann jeder spielen was er mag aber wie gesagt, vergleicht man dieses Addon mal mit einem Lotro oder EQ2 Addon so kommt Cata vielleicht auf 20% der Inhalte, die es in einem EQ2 Addon gibt.  

Und wie schon gesagt wurde. Man merktauch wieder, das Blizz recht Ideenlos ist und keine Innovationen bringt. Man versuch nur es den Spielern so recht wie möglich zu machen, indem man einfach das bringt was die Spieler wollen. Das Addon wird nach dem Trailer ja jetzt gen Himmel gelobt aber das wurde Lichking ja auch und heute sieht mans ja, 8 von 10 WoW Spielern meckern über Lichking.

Ein Rückschlag für Aion wird das Addon aber nicht, denn wie bereits gesagt wurde ist vor 2010 nicht damit zu rechnen. Blizz will halt einfach etwas aufmerksamkeit erzeugen, jetzt wo alles über Aion spricht !


----------



## Klaus76 (22. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Blizz könnte vermutlich sogar sprichwörtlich nen Haufen Scheisse in die Packung legen und ein Jahr später noch sagen "Und jetzt mit ner Kirsche oben drauf" ... Die Leute würden es trotzdem kaufen.



hast du schön formuliert, darf ich das in meine Signatur packen?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (22. August 2009)

Von mir aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So fahr nun zur Gamescom und schau mir mal die Freaks an, die 5 Std schlange stehen um 5min Aion zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexx13 (22. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das sich das Addon gut verkaufen dürfte ist sowieso vorprogrammiert. Blizz könnte vermutlich sogar sprichwörtlich nen Haufen Scheisse in die Packung legen und ein Jahr später noch sagen "Und jetzt mit ner Kirsche oben drauf" ... Die Leute würden es trotzdem kaufen.
> 
> Klar kann jeder spielen was er mag aber wie gesagt, vergleicht man dieses Addon mal mit einem Lotro oder EQ2 Addon so kommt Cata vielleicht auf 20% der Inhalte, die es in einem EQ2 Addon gibt.
> 
> ...




Und das ist marketingmässig das Beste was sie tun konnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mich interessiert das Addon nicht die Bohne. Wenn ich mal schräg drauf bin, schau ich mir den Trailer an um zu sehen was die mit der alten Welt veranstalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Blizzard war schon immer Top im Trailern, sehenswert ist er bestimmt.
Man kann den WoW-Spielern nur wünschen, dass Blizz das nicht verhunzt! Viel Einfluß auf den Erfolg oder Nichterfolg von Aion hat das meiner Ansicht nach nicht.

Bexx


----------



## Enyalios (22. August 2009)

Hab mir den Trailer angesehen und mich haut das auch nicht vom Hocker - werde also sicher nicht wieder mit WoW anfangen. Ist doch größtenteils Recycling und aktuelle Spielinhalte anderer Games integriert.

Wems gefällt der wird sich das AddOn kaufen, mir persönlich liegt der WotLk-Klos noch zu schwer im Magen als das ich mich für ein weiteres Add-On begeistern könnte. Ab einem gewissen Punkt gings für mich mit WoW einfach nur mehr bergab und bis heute kann ich an den Patchnotes von WoW keinen Gegentrend sehen der mir wieder einen Anreiz bringen könnte.


----------



## Kizna (22. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Von mir aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



5 Stunden sind es nicht, man muss bloss etwas Glück haben an einen der PC'S zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten wird das WoW Addon lustig. Wer zur Hölle fängt sich da eigentlich einen Goblin an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (22. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Von mir aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Donnerstag Mittag konnte ich ca. 30min Spielen ohne gestört zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (22. August 2009)

Scorgler schrieb:


> Aber der ganze Mist ist doch  Genauso an den Haaren herbeigezogen wie  TAUREN PALADINE & TAUREN PRIESTER. >.<'
> Zwergenschamanen und Nachtelfenmagier (ja, die, die sich gegen Magie entschieden haben) sind nur das geringere Übel. Aber dann noch Thrall als nächsten Wächter Tirisfals - nene, Blizzard, eurem eigenen Lore widersprechen?
> 
> Echt schade, dass die alte Welt verwüstet wird. Diese riesige und wunderschöne Welt war (war wohlgemerkt) der Hauptgrund, dass ich WoW mal gespielt habe. Nun ist sie erschüttert und voll mit Lava und Rissen.
> ...



Ich stimme dir zu, dass man abwarten muss, wie es tatsächlich am Ende umgesetzt wird, das betrifft alles was Blizzard und auch andere Firmen so basteln.

Aber wieso "der ganze Mist"?
Das ist doch sehr unsachlich, zumal du nur das Beispiel mit den Tauren Paladinen bzw. Priestern nennst... und das ist ja wohl Geschmackssache oder?
Genauso die anderen Klassen die du bemängelst. Alles sehr subjektiv, du hast es doch noch gar nicht gespielt.
Aber hauptsache mal alles schlecht reden, was man nicht kennt?

Bei Aion weiß auch keiner wie das Endgame wird, weils noch keiner spielen konnte. Das redest du schließlich auch nicht schlecht oder?
Und wenn ich immer dieses Gemecker wegen "der Lore" lese, kann ich nur mit den Augen rollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie unflexibel kann man sein?! Alles was anders ist, ist Mist, bloß nichts neues erleben.... man könnte ja enttäuscht werden. Schon irgendwie ein bißchen bemitleidenswert diese Einstellung, zumal es hier um ein *Computerspiel *geht. Wenn man sich über die hässliche neue Frisur der Freundin beschwert, kann ichs noch verstehen, aber so...?

Ein Wehrmutstropfen ist die zerstörte Alte Welt sicherlich, weil man sie nicht wiedersehen wird. Andererseits hat man sie lange genug gesehen wenn man das alte WoW gespielt hat. Auch hier wieder: Neuerungen = schlecht?! Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Gerade zum neu leveln sind die veränderten alten Gebiete doch perfekt, für diejenigen, die es schon X mal gesehen haben!

Die Menschenrasse hat im Vergleich zu den Worgen sicher den Vorteil dass sie nicht ständig in Wolfsgestalt kämpfen. Sicherlich ein größtenteils optischer Unterschied, aber für mich persönlich sehe ich auch hier keine großen Probleme, dass die normalen Menschen nicht gezockt werden, zumal eine sehr beliebte Klasse, der Jäger, für diese verfügbar sein wird.

Wie dem auch sei, ich hab bereits mehrfach erwähnt, dass ich sowieso keine Zeit zum zocken habe und mir deswegen wohl den Kampf, Cataclysm vs. Aion hier im buffed Forum weiter zu Gemüte führen werde. ^^


----------



## Thunderphönix (22. August 2009)

bin für /closed

weil das ist anprangern


----------



## swetias (22. August 2009)

Also, erstens finde ich es eine freschheit für neuen inhalt extra bezahlen zu müssen.
zweitens gehen die klassencombos so mal garnicht.

Es würde mich schon reizen mal einen Worgen komplett durchzuspielen, aber dann müsste ich nochmal..würg...durch alles durch...ne lieber was neues wie Aion.

Ich denke viele die von WoW momentan die Nase voll haben werden sich trotzdem das Adon holen, zumal ja auch viele bekannte und freunde noch spielen.

Wenn mich Aion überzeugt und auch über lange zeit spaß macht werde ich dabei bleiben.


----------



## Geige (22. August 2009)

ÜPberhaupt kein rückschlag für Aion x.X
WoW wird noch einfacher, da selbst das rechnen
und abwägend der einzelnen Eq-Teile zueinander wegfällt,
da es im Prinzip eh nurnoch für jede Klasse 1nen bis maximal 2 wichtige werte gibt!


----------



## Danf (22. August 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> bin für /closed
> 
> weil das ist anprangern



bitte was?


----------



## Kizna (22. August 2009)

Anprangern von WoW ist schon pöse. Wir solten uns alle in die Ecke stellen und schämen!


----------



## Tja (22. August 2009)

Wieso sollte das ein "Rückschlag" für Aion sein? Auch andere Spiele werden Erweiterungen rausbringen, einige probieren es an, bleiben dort und andere kommen zurück. Das ist der ganz normale Lauf der Dinge. 

Es gab Gründe, weshalb ich mit WoW aufgehört habe und da dieser vor allem inhaltstechnischer Natur sind, wird auch Kataklysm nichts an meiner Entscheidung ändern.


----------



## Salute (22. August 2009)

Schon wieder ist es soweit das Leute die ein Spiel wie Aion mehr aus dem Höhrensagen kennen als selber mal im Endgame gewesen zu sein, alles andere was eventuell "ihrem Spiel" gefährlich werden sollte verteufeln.


Ich werd Aion auch spielen, aber was hier teilweise abgeht ist schlimmer als Fanboytum der derzeit in Warhammer Forum herrscht. Mit dem Unterschied das die dortigen Fanboys seit Monaten im Endgame sind.


Was den WoW Addon betrifft, so wirds sicher viele Nostalgiker geben die es begrüssen wie der iner alten nicht mehr stattisch wirkenden Welt questen zu dürfen. Das mit den "neuen" Klassen müsste nicht unbedingt als die Sensation verkrauft werden, aber so ist Blizz nun mal.


----------



## Trish09 (22. August 2009)

Find es amüsant das sie jetz nen Trailer zu nem Addon rausbringen was noch n ganzes Jahr dauern wird bis es rauskommt ^^'
Sieht so aus als müssten sie darum bangen das nich zu viele Spieler zu Aion wechseln...
War das mit WotLk nich auch so? Das haben sie doch glaube ich sogar verfrüht rausgebracht wegen AoC damals oder WAR??

Naja mich hats nich begeistert, werd Aion spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (22. August 2009)

Ich weiss ned wieso ihr die Community von WoW scheisse findet, ihr seit doch keinen deut besser^^
Ihr flamed genauso andere Spiele, meckert über das Spiel(wird IMMER welche geben die was auszusätzene haben und das in JEDEN Spiel) etc

Naja meine Meinung dazu ist:
Spielt was euch am besten gefällt und kümmert euch nicht darum was andere Spiele hergeben und BITTE bitte flamed nicht über andere Spiele.


----------



## Tja (22. August 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Schon wieder ist es soweit das Leute die ein Spiel wie Aion mehr aus dem Höhrensagen kennen als selber mal im Endgame gewesen zu sein, alles andere was eventuell "ihrem Spiel" gefährlich werden sollte verteufeln.
> 
> 
> Ich werd Aion auch spielen, aber was hier teilweise abgeht ist schlimmer als Fanboytum der derzeit in Warhammer Forum herrscht. Mit dem Unterschied das die dortigen Fanboys seit Monaten im Endgame sind.
> ...



Vielleicht nervt es die Leute auch nur, dass selbst im Aion-Forum jeder 2 Beitrag das Thema "WoW" betrifft?! 

Und ich sehe hier wenig Fanboys, sondern eher Leute mit realistischen Einschätzungen. Wah, War is coming Manie ist hier zumindest noch nicht aufgefallen zum Glück.


----------



## Deis (22. August 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass es eine Konkurenz ist. AION ist ein Spiel mit anderen Inhalten.
Streng genommen sind alle MMORPGs gleich. Sammel Anzahl X von Y und bringe es zu Z. Haue Lord Abrakadabra Tot und bringe mir seinen Kopf. Es gibt 3 Grundklassen: Tank, DD, Heiler. Es gibt Berufe fuer Kleidung, Berufe fuer Support (z.B. Alchi). AION spricht einfach eine andere Gruppe von Spielern an. Und fuer aktuelle WoW'ler ist es eine Abwechselung bis das neue AddOn auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## Matress (22. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> aber im Grunde ist es einfacher eine bestehende Karte zu verändern als eine komplett neue zu erstellen...das wird das neuste Lowbugdet Addon!




denken -> schreiben !


----------



## RDE (22. August 2009)

Was für ein herber Rückschlag für Aion. Ich verkaufe meine CE bei Ebay für 59,95 und werde deren Homepage nie wieder besuchen. WoW ist sooo viel besser. Ich zahle lieber für meine Addons, das garantiert top Qualität! Und sowieso arbeiten die Leute von Blizzard viel schneller, sieht man ja an Diablo wie schnell sie die Spiele rausbringen.. Phew dabei hab ich D2 noch nichtmal durch und stecke in normal Modus bei Andariel fest weil das seit LoD so schwer ist.


----------



## OldboyX (22. August 2009)

Blizzard macht einfach gute Trailer und weiß man seine Produkte gut präsentiert. Außerdem kommt bei vielen Nostalgie hoch, wenn sie die alten Gebiete im neuen Look sehen. Viele denken an WoW Classic usw. Dies jedoch wird wohl ziemlich schnell enttäuscht werden, da Classic nicht wegen den Locations primär cool war sondern wegen des eigenen (langsameren) Gameplays. Schwierige Instanzen, knackiges CC, Epics waren etwas besonderes das erstmal nicht jeder hatte uvm.

All diese Dinge wird auch das neueste Addon nicht zurückbringen, aber einige Änderungen sind sehr vielversprechend:

- Fliegen in Azeroth (hat sich denke ich jeder schon gewünscht)

-BG-Gruppen Wertungssystem (falls das wirklich bedeutet, dass man mit 15 Mann Stammgruppen herumrennen kann und sich rating erarbeitet mit dem man dann dieselben Items kaufen kann wie in der arena, werden viele alte PVP hasen zurückkommen, die es leid sind in 2er und 3er arena mit "must have" skillung und fotm setup rumzueiern und deshalb aufgehört haben)


Mit Aion hat das denke ich wenig zu tun. Cataclysm kommt frühestens 2010 und bis dahin hat Aion sicher seine eigene Spielerbase.


----------



## blaQmind (22. August 2009)

Der ein oder andere wird sicher die neue Erweiterung testen und von Aion auf WoW wechseln.
Wenn jedoch das WoW Addon ein reinfalll wird denk ich eher das viele WoW Spieler zu Aion kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (22. August 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> denken -> schreiben !



Nur weil du es nicht warhaben willst das dein geliebtes Wow nur noch frisch aufgewärmt wird, heißt das nicht das ich Unrecht habe.

Was ich geschrieben habe, ist nunmal eine Tatsache, bestähendes zu verändern ist in diesem Fall einfacher und billiger als neues zu erstellen.


----------



## Lintflas (22. August 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Das WoW Addon kommt frühestens Ende 2010. Bis dahin hat sich AION etabliert, wenn NC Soft es nicht verpatzt. Ich denke der Release Termin für ein neues Spiel könnte kaum besser sein.



Das sehe ich genauso. Weit und breit ist kein anderer Release in Sicht. Einen besseren Zeitpunkt konnte Aion also nicht erwischen.


----------



## OldboyX (22. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nur weil du es nicht warhaben willst das dein geliebtes Wow nur noch frisch aufgewärmt wird, heißt das nicht das ich Unrecht habe.
> 
> Was ich geschrieben habe, ist nunmal eine Tatsache, bestähendes zu verändern ist in diesem Fall einfacher und billiger als neues zu erstellen.



Das stimmt vielleicht nur teilweise. Ich denke viele Sachen sind mit riesigem Aufwand verbunden (weshalb die meisten MMOs die Finger davon lassen alten Content großartig zu verbessern). Besonders Dinge wie Schatten und andere Grafikeffekte (anscheinend gibt es ja neues Wasser mit dem neuen Addon, sieht zumindest in den Videos so aus) einzufügen in die alte Welt, oder das Flugsystem in die alte Welt zu bekommen bereiten wohl einen enormen Aufwand und da gilt wohl dasselbe wie im echten Leben:

Ein bestehendes Haus zu restaurieren und modernisieren (alte Rohrleitungen müssen weg, Isolierungen neu, Elektroinstallation neu - weil die Technik sich entwickelt) ist in sehr vielen Fällen teurer als einfach ein komplett neues hochzuziehen.

Wo du natürlich Recht hast sind alte Instanzen die mit etwas "stats anpassen" dann auf high lvl als heroics wieder verfügbar sind.


----------



## Tuminix (22. August 2009)

Also ich freue mich auf das Addon, wird für mich ein Grund sein, meinen WoW-Account wieder zu aktivieren... 

Allein schon, weil ein Traum wahr wird: GOBLINS!!!!!! Was das einzig schöne an W.a.r war, jetzt nun bei dem bekannten Wow.. Klasse! Dazu, endlich wieder action in der schönen alten Welt, die man bestimmt kaum wieder erkennen wird. Da lohnt es sich sogar bestimmt ein letztes Mal oder ein zweites Mal von Null anzufangen, wobei, wenn der kostenpflichte Service des Fraktionswechsel raus kommt, hhm, ob man dann direkt fix nen "dummen" Ally zum Goblin "transen" kann... Wäre jedenfalls schon reizvoll... 

Und das mit dem Item-reset, ist doch Spitze, auch das neue Markensystem, so hat man wenigstens als "normaler" Mensch, der nur 2 Tage/Abende die Woche Zeit oder Lust hat zu zocken auch die Chance, einmal mitspielen zu können und den Endcontent zu sehen. Ich will kein Game, wo ich Monate nur damit beschäftigt bin meinen Charakter so zu schleifen, dass er fast perfekt ist um in irgendeiner größeren Instanz mit zu kommen... Ist doch genial, wenn man nicht mehr im /4 lesen muss, suchen noch einen DD für Todesminen Eq (mind. 4 T-Teile) und Erfahrung muss vorhanden sein... Nein, meine Zeit ist begrenzt, ich will mich einloggen und direkt loslegen, dank Dualspecc wurde schon der Weg in die richtige Richtung gelegt, die Gruppensuche dauert nun höchstens 5-10min und es kann losgehen... Wenn nun mit dem Wegfall der Attribute usw, diese Gruppensuche noch mehr verkürzt werden kann, umso besser, genial, danke Blizz! 

Zu den anderen Mmo´s, es gibt viele schöne Spiele, leider haben die das Rad auch noch nicht neu erfunden, vom Prinzip her sind sie alle gleich, erstelle ein Char und lvl ihn auf max-lvl und erlebe danach Endcontent mit Instanzen und Raids oder betreibe Pvp. Der einzige Unterschied, neben der Grafik, ist der Weg zum max-lvl, bei dem einen geht´s durch pvp, bei dem anderen gehts schneller durch Gefährtenaugaben usw... Ich habe keine Lust mehr darauf, mich Wochen Monate mit lvln aufzuhalten, ich möchte direkt ins "Multiplay" und somit freue ich mich sogar sehr, dass es bei dem neuen Addon nur 5 weitere lvl sind, um evtl. wieder direkt durchzustarten, ob für Raid oder Arena. Von daher, warum soll ich mich wieder jahrelang in einem Spiel abquälen um die neue Steuerung zu verinnerlichen, neue bzw. andere Skills und vielleicht sogar noch eine neue Sprache zu begreifen. Da packe ich doch lieber ein alt bekanntes Spiel raus, welches mir früher schon viel Spass gemacht hat, wunderbar, gibt es nun anstatt Nudeln mit Tomatensoße, etwas Nudeln mit Spinat - lecker! Da läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen, und kann´s kaum erwarten bedient zu werden! 

Kurz und knapp, meine alte Liebe wird wieder aufgefrischt, und ich erfreue mich darüber, dass sich alte WoW-Bekannte, Rl-Freunde und Arbeitskollegen mit mir fleißig im Icq darüber diskutieren, auf welchen Server wir uns treffen, wer welche Klasse von den Goblins übernimmt, für eine reine Goblin-Gilde, die sich irgendwann sogar Gildenerfolge erspielen kann... Genial! <3 WoW 

Und zur Story, Zeiten des Krieges ändern nunmal Menschen, die Geschichte ändert sich, Menschen ändern sich mit der Zeit, ja selbst eine Kuh kann sich ändern und neues lernen! Auch gebe ich nicht die Hoffnung auf, dass sich Flamer ändern können und mal "erwachsen" , im Sinne von Reif, werden können... 

Im diesen Sinne Tuminix Obitte!


----------



## kogrash (22. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nur weil du es nicht warhaben willst das dein geliebtes Wow nur noch frisch aufgewärmt wird, heißt das nicht das ich Unrecht habe.
> 
> Was ich geschrieben habe, ist nunmal eine Tatsache, bestähendes zu verändern ist in diesem Fall einfacher und billiger als neues zu erstellen.



hm, laß mich raten, du bist selbst im allgemeinen mmo-designer und im speziellen bei blizzard, do saß du genau weißt wieviel arbeit sie da reingesteckt haben... 

ein beispiel: es wird ja diesmal nicht bloß ein neues gebiet von lvl 80-85 gemacht - mit der überarbeitung von azeroth müssen sie auch die ganzen quests von lvl 1-60 überarbeiten. das hätten sie sich ersparen können.

ich finde die überarbeitung von azeroth eigentlich genial. neues zu entdecken ist zwar auch cool, aber zu sehen wie sich die gute alte welt unwiederbringlich verändert hat schon mehr gewicht. und die story wird da vorangetrieben wo sie wirklich wichtig war... auch das recyceln von bossen finde ich in ordnung. es gibt soviele in wow mittlerweile, da macht es einfach spaß mal wieder bei alten bekannten vorbeizuschauen. aaargh, tiefer atem... 

aber selbstverständlich ist es wie meist geschmackssache. manchen gefällts, anderen nicht. und jedes mmo kommt nach einer zeit an den punkt wo es neue inhalte geben muß. und damit automatisch an den punkt wo es polarisiert: "bääh, zuwenig neues immer das gleiche" vs. "uääh, die versauene alles ich will classic server". allen kann man es nicht recht machen...

was aion angeht: alles gute! ich hoffe es wird ein erfolg, denn auf dauer nützt eine monokultur niemandem. mein spiel scheint es nicht zu sein - aber vielleicht werde ich da mal eines besseren belehrt. bis dahin habe ich noch genug zu tun in den minen von moria... 

ps: was mich nervt sind vor allem 2 dinge: das viele mmos sich doch zu ähnlich sind, da wäre ein wenig mehr abwechslung schön. und leute die aus ihrem mmo-geschmack gleich einen religionskrieg machen. es geht nicht um wahr und unwahr, richtig und falsch sondern bloß darum, ob einem ein spiel gefällt oder nicht. aber gut, wers braucht sich nach der entscheidung für ein spiel als besserer mensch zu fühlen...


----------



## Rubinweapon (22. August 2009)

wer auf heilige kühe steht geht wieder zu wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rest bleibt bei aion <3


----------



## Acuria (22. August 2009)

Hehe, davon geht Blizzard ja auch aus.


Was ich meine ist es gibt 2 Neue Fraktionen und ich verwette meine Beine das es Zeitgleich diesen Charakter-drehum-service geben wird.
Sämtliche Mains werden dann für 15 Euro oder was es auch Kostet zu einem Worgen oder Goblin Transformiert und die Kasse von Blizzard wird klingeln.


So wird Geld gemacht, sry aber mich kann für eine Aufgewärmte Suppe niemand begeistern, da kann der Hunger noch so groß sein da ess ich lieber nen Butterbrot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seloia (22. August 2009)

Dann fangen wir mal an:

Es ist keine 24 Stunden her, da wurde das dritte Addon zu WoW angekündigt - und schon wird alles zerfetzt. Wie groß war doch das Geschrei in den Foren und News-Kommentaren als, die ersten Indizien zu diesem Addon auftauchten: Die Goblin- und Worgmasken. Allein die Vorstellung, endlich einen spitzohrigen, grünen Knirps, oder doch eher einen blutrünstigen Chihuahua spielen zu können, löste bei den einen, einen wahren Freudenrausch aus und die anderen ...nun jaa, die haben es (wie immer) verteufelt.



> sone kackääää ... wenn die das umsetzen cancel ich mein abooo!
> omg blizz ihr deppen...
> wasn rotz!
> blub



Indeed!

Wir wissen es ja, Blizzard will nur euer Bestes ...euer Geld. Genau aus diesem Grund erhalten wir auch bei jedem neuen Addon, wunderschöne und mit viel liebe zum Detail erstellte Welten. Musik welche einem das Gefühl gibt, ein Teil dieser Welt zu sein bzw. einen tiefer in diese Welt eintauchen lässt. Alle möglichen Arten von Spielereien. Neue Gegner, Quests, Schlachtfelder, Schlachtzüge usw. usw. usw. *punkt* Glaubt ihr wirklich, Blizzard würde sich nur für euer Geld interessieren? Natürlich tun sie das, immerhin ist Blizzard ein Unternehmen ...dafür bekommt ihr aber auch ein erstklassiges Produkt geliefert!

World of Warcraft ist in erster Linie mal ein MMORPG (Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game) und kein Offline-RPG. Es mag zwar seinen Schwerpunkt auf PvE/PvM gelegt haben, dennoch aber kann man neben Raids und BGs auch noch dutzende anderer Dinge in der World of Warcraft machen. Wann hast DU dich denn das letzte Mal einfach nur irgendwo hingesetzt und mit dem Orc / dem Gnom neben dir unterhalten - sprich versucht, Kontakte zu knüpfen? Oder einfach nur versucht irgendwelchen Blödsinn zu machen der eigentlich gar keinen Sinn hat, du und der Rest deiner Rasselbande euch aber trotzdem darüber amüsieren konntet - z.B. einen Gnom auf ein Katapult knebeln und ihn dann über die Stadtmauern von Orgrimmar katapultieren (etwas weiter hergeholt, ich weiß)?

Viele (nicht alle) interessiert es doch nur noch, so schnell und effektiv wie möglich ihre Ausrüstung zu verbessern.



> wie jetz ... ??? du has nich tee älfhunterd? was bisn du fürn boon!?



*seufzt*

Ach ja, die gute alte Zeit! Niemand hatte einen Rentner, (fast) alle Spieler waren freundlich und auch für jeden Scheiß zu haben!



> Leveln??? Neeee, lass mal lieber in Dun Morogh Eisangeln gehn!



Heute geht es nur noch darum, neuen Content so schnell wie möglich hinter sich zu bringen und danach Blizzard zu beleidigen:



> Way The ÄF? 2 jahre entwicklung und mehr habt ihr nicht zu bieten? scheiß spiel ... ich cancel mein abo! ne halt ... doch nich ich hab in 2 stunden nen raid!
> 
> aber danach! ah ne halt da hab ich arena... ok... nächstes WE dann!



Jops, thats it!

Nun gehen die Jungs und Mädels bei Blizzard also auf die Wünsche ihrer treuen *zwinkert* Spieler ein und liefern ihnen die coolen Sachen, welche sie sich schon seit langem gewünscht haben ...und was ist!?

jeffafa kackaka!


*schnief*

Ja ja, wir wissen es, Blizzard will nur euer Geld und liefert euch dafür nur aufgewärmten Mist. *hust*

Wenn man mal bedenkt das Cataclysm noch am Anfang steht und noch VIELES davon, grobe Skizzen sind, frage ich mich, warum sich manche so über dieses Addon aufregen bzw. ohne es gesehen zu haben, so schlecht darüber reden!?

- Tauren Paladine / Priester
Ja mei, wenn sie vom Blitz getroffen werden, gibt es halt lecker Gulasch!

- Nachtelf Magier
Was sollen die bitte noch großartig zerstören? In dem Addon ist die Welt eh kaputt, gönnt ihnen doch die Magie ...sie könnten eh nur noch sich selbst in die Luft jagen!

- Orc Magier -> EVOLUTION!!!

- Gnomen Priester
Du hörst von meinem Anwalt!

- Troll Druiden
Ich hab den guten Stoff, Mann!

- Menschen Jäger
Ich werde morgen mal unserem Jäger einen Besuch abstatten und ihm folgendes sagen: "Du bist ein Mensch, du kannst UND darfst gar kein Jäger sein!" - Ich bin mal auf seinen Gesichtsausdruck gespannt.

- Untote Jäger
Was ist daran so falsch? Die Untoten waren vorher mal Menschen.

All das sind nur erste Informationen. Nur weil es heißt "das planen wir so", muss dass nicht unbedingt auch heißen "das machen wir so!" - ihr solltet nicht immer gleich den Teufel an die Wand malen.

Und zum Abschluß noch zur Welt und den Features von Cataclysm:

Weder das RP, noch die Story von und in der World of Warcraft wird durch das kommende Addon ruiniert! Gerade WEIL die Welt verändert und die Geschichte weitererzählt wird, blüht das RP und die Story von WoW auf. Habt ihr euch auch nur einmal Gedanken darüber gemacht, was das für ein großer Eingriff in die Welt ist? Und habt ihr euch auch nur einmal Gedanken darüber gemacht, was das für Blizzard für einen Aufwand bedeutet?

Die Jungs und Mädelns verändern hier nicht die Scherbenwelt, sondern die komplette klassische Welt!

- Neue Dungeons müssen erstellt und bestehende umgestaltet, oder komplett überarbeitet werden
- Viele neue Zonen werden dem Spiel hinzugefügt und bestehende Zonen müssen von Grund auf überarbeitet werden
- Dutzende neuer Quests müssen in das Spiel eingebaut werden (denkt euch erstmal solche Texte aus, dann wisst ihr was allein die Jungs und Mädels für eine Arbeit vor sich haben)
- Neue Features müssen überlegt und entsprechend umgesetzt werden
- Der Cinematic-Intro (dieses Mal hoffentlich auch mit Gnominen ;-)) muss erstellt werden ... Nicht das sie es müssten, es geht wohl eher ums Prinzip
- Eventuell muss auch neue Musik erstellt werden
- Die Grafik-Engine muss umgeschrieben bzw. müssen ihr neue Features hinzugefügt werden

usw. usw. usw.

Cataclysm ist ganz einfach noch nicht fertig! Bis 2010 (ich gehe mal vom dritten oder vierten Quartal wieder aus) ist es noch eine Weile, gebt Blizzard einfach etwas Zeit - die wissen schon was sie da tun.

Ich jedenfalls werde mir das Addon wohl holen - der Account bleibt aber bis dahin trotzdem zu. *g*

Achso, ähm... falls das hier einer von Blizzard lesen sollte: min. 1 x 40 - danke!

PS: Die Welt mag zwar mit Cataclysm zerstört worden sein, niemand aber hat gesagt das sie sich nicht wieder erholen wird!

PPS: Hätte ich gewusst, dass ich hier im Aion-Forum bin, hätte ich mir nicht die Mühe gemacht diesen Text zu schreiben *zittert*


Aion for president!

Aber eine Frage hätte ich da noch: wie ist eigentlich sein Vorname?


----------



## BarrakNorgannon (22. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Hat sich schonmal jemand gefragt, warum Blizzard gerade jetzt mit Details zu seinem künftigen Addon rausrückt, während die halbe MMO-Welt
> gespannt auf den Aion-Release blickt? Blizzard bekommt einfach nur kalte Füße auf höchstem Niveau. Die merken zur Zeit, daß die Spielerzahlen
> leicht stagnieren oder gar abnehmen. Daher wollen sie sich gerade jetzt wieder ins Gespräch bringen. Das ist vollkommen legitim.
> 
> ...



mehr kann man dazu nich sagen sollen sich die leute doch über so ein kaputtes spiel freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kogrash (22. August 2009)

ziemlicher blödsinn.
cataclysm wird jetzt angekündigt, weil.... blizzcon ist. auf der blizzcon werden nunmal blizzard-neuigkeiten angekündigt. und die gibts ja nun auch nicht zum ersten mal.

außerdem arbeiten da erwachsene leute, anscheinend auch nicht die dümmsten. denen ist durchaus klar, daß wow nicht ewig leben wird und das sie auch ziemlich wahrscheinlich den erfolg von wow nicht wiederholen können. aber, oh wunder, sie werden wohl noch eine weile geld damit verdienen können. und darum gehts bei firmen. eher selten um weltherrschaft oder religionsgründung (s.o.).


----------



## Lillyan (22. August 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=120183


----------

